# Where I can get information about FreeBSD ports/packages system?



## Twister (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!

I need information about FreeBSD package/port subsystem - where and how installed software is registered in the system, where stored information about dependencies and so on.
Where I can get it?


----------



## pbd (Dec 27, 2011)

Does the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook answer your questions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2011)

If you just want to know about installation (the previous reply is for people porting applications to FreeBSD), see http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

You can also browse http://www.freshports.org for information about ports, e.g. lang/perl5 or www/apache22.


----------



## Twister (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!

I'm trying to develop package manager. Information in handbook is not enough to understand how packages/ports is registered in system and how to track dependencies.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 28, 2011)

Then use the Porter's Handbook, as suggested. Also look at ports(7) and the Makefiles under /usr/ports/Mk.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 1, 2012)

And check out the sources for other "package managers" like those listed under /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/.


----------



## Twister (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok. thank you for answers. I'll read sources of other package managers. But - is there any documentation from FreeBSD developers? It's always better to get first-hand information.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

Twister said:
			
		

> But - is there any documentation from FreeBSD developers?


Yes, the Porter's handbook. It's been mentioned a few times already.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2012)

/usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install is authoritative.  That's where all the system pkg utilities are based.


----------

